# Finally got my car , 2009 328xi



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Finally i can stop taking pictures of those stupid flowers. got the car this week. did a round of klasse aio, klasse sg and p21 wax....only problem now the car had soooooo many reflections we had to delete most of the pictures as un-usable. there is an old stone prison going back to the 1800's in honesdale pa, thats where the last picture with the barb wire was taken


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful car. Congratulations!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new 3er and great pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> Congrats on the new 3er and great pictures! :thumbup:


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep, she's beautiful!


----------

